# Pictures of My Four Boys



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

We bought a Nikon D70 from one of the other soccer dads, and I had DH trying it out last night. So here is some shots of my boys. They are in need of a bath, so I will post more next week after a day at mom's spa. 

1st-Simon, 2nd-Reece, 3rd-Simon & Preston, 4th-Nigel, Preston, Reece, Simon, 5th-Axl & Preston.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Paige, they are gorgeous boys!!! Little Simon is a charmer and bound to steal many a heart. Love the one with (is it Reece or Preston?) standing with your Lab Axl. They are having a good time. 

I could look at your boys all day....... sigh....... you have a lovely pack there, Paige.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Darling...and I am in awe that you can get 4 dogs together in one picture!!!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Beautiful pictures. I love the 2nd picture of Reese. I just love the Hav's with long flowing hair. I am weird I guess, but that's just how I see Hav's. With the long silky fine pretty hair.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Those are some extremely handsome guys you have there. Great pictures too. *


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Paige, they are totally gorgeous! I might have to come to see you just so I can give those guys a hug. :biggrin1:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

OMGosh...they are adorable!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Gorgeous boys! It's amazing how you get them to sit so well all in the same shot where as I can't get my TWO to sit still long enough for a nice photo.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

IWOOPP!!!!!!!!!! "I want one of Paige's Pups"...any one of them would be fine. Boy are they gorgeous. I love the shot of Axl & Preston. You really are one fine Havanese collector. it seems not only do you have one every color you have one of every type. They are all very unique looking from each other. 
and Simon is so stunning...he has this cat like look to his expressions. 

What fun Paige. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What marvelous photos, Paige!! They are all beautiful!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, beautiful dogs. Thanks for sharing the new pictures.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Paige, you just have the magic touch! Your boys are gorgeous whether they are clean or dirty!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Amazing you can get a great shot of all four of them... they make quite the group!!
I LOVE the one of Axl and Preston!! That is just so fun to see them little one playing with the big one!!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Beautiful pictures. i am in love with your boys!!!!!!!!:biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Paige, you know how I feel about your boys.....:kiss:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

AWESOME! All adorable!
Tell hubby he is a quick learner-----those pictures are SUPER! :thumb:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

What beautiful boys! I love how they all look so different!
Carole


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice pics. That's a lot of dogs...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They are so handsome! And I love your queen bee she looks like Preston just told her a great joke!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

They're all the colors of the rainbow. Just beautiful!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Paige, those are CRAZY, terrific pictures! I especially love the first one of Simon, showing off his unusual colors, just fantastic! Thank you so much for sharing with us!

Hi Amy!!! :wave:

Beverly


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm glad you have a new camera. That means we will be getting to see lots of pictures of your boys. They are all beautiful!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

You go get her Preston! There is such joy in those pictures! I'm glad to see Preston is still so active. With the "CD" thread and talk of strollers, I wondered how things were going with Preston these days? Does he keep up with the rest of your pack?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I love them all! Axl is quite the sport too.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Paige,

Those are incredible photos of your absolutely gorgeous boys. My little ones jump up on and otherwise torment Cagney all the time. They hump, lick, kiss and attach themselves to whatever part of her they can reach. It's all so cute. I can't wait to see more photos with your new camera.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

WOW!
I see calendar stuff!!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Great shots, Paige, and you boys are gorgeous!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Paige,
I love your pictures of your boys...I don't know how the heck you get 4 havs to sit for a picture!! I can't get 2 to sit pretty for a picture:biggrin1:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

What fantastic pictures!
Alllllll of your dogs are just adorable!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow Paige, look at the vibrant colors you get with the new camera! I love all the different colors Simon has in him.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

good buddy said:


> You go get her Preston! There is such joy in those pictures! I'm glad to see Preston is still so active. With the "CD" thread and talk of strollers, I wondered how things were going with Preston these days? Does he keep up with the rest of your pack?


The only issue that has come up so far is when taking him for a walk. I find that one mile is his limit. I'm sure the pavement is hard on his legs.

But as far as RLH's with the other boys out back, you would never know that he is any different. He jumps (more than I would like) and runs and plays with the others out in the backyard everyday.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL How can you not smile and laugh when you look at those pics of Preston with Axl. She is a great sport!! You even captured Preston suspended in the air. Funny!! lol It is wonderful to hear that he hasn't slowed down. That's the Havanese spirit and joy we all love.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Paige, great photos! I loved them ALL!

I just love seeing your lab with the 4 Havs en masse behind him! Does he mind that he's outnumbered??


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Paige said:


> The only issue that has come up so far is when taking him for a walk. I find that one mile is his limit. I'm sure the pavement is hard on his legs.
> 
> But as far as RLH's with the other boys out back, you would never know that he is any different. He jumps (more than I would like) and runs and plays with the others out in the backyard everyday.


It's great to hear he's running and playing with the others. You have such a sweet bunch of dogs. He's lucky to have such a nice big grassy area to play in. The ground is no doubt kinder to him than the pavement is.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

What awesome photos and what a great camera!! More please!!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Jane said:


> Paige, great photos! I loved them ALL!
> 
> I just love seeing your lab with the 4 Havs en masse behind him! Does he mind that he's outnumbered??


She LOVES them. The day I brought Reece home her tail was wagging with delight and it hasn't stopped. I got the same reaction from her with each one I added. She was happier about me adding havs, than some of the havs were.ound:

As puppies they would bite her ankles, tail and basically bug the crap out of her and she has been great about the whole thing. I guess, maybe they made her feel like a mommy.

But she has always been dog friendly, so I didn't think I would have a problem out of her. At 90 lbs, I really had to access how I thought she would handle them, before adding my first hav. She has acted just like I thought she would.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Paige, loved all the pictures. What a loving bunch you have there....handsome too!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow, that's amazing. My apologies for not realizing your Lab is a _girl_! I guess she is enjoying being a Hav Momma!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:clap2: Wonderfull pictures Paige!!!!!!! :clap2:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Paige, 
I don't know where to start...I was gone for 10 weeks and come back to these wonderful threads full of surprises! 
CONGRATS on Simon, he's as supermodel-ish as your other 4!
As of which picture I like most...well, we mighthave a problem, cause they're all terrific in their own ways. Geat job!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

That first one is precious....I do believe she is blushing!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I love that shot. Axl does look like she is blushing...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Paige your furfamily is amazing, I love all of them.


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow; what beautiful boys - pure Havanese Happiness! Thanks for posting; can't wait for more.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Paige,

I love all the pictures, your Havababies are just gorgeous and it is so adorable how much they love Axl and he them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Paige, Axl sounds and looks like such a sweet, sweet girl. I just LOVE all the pics of her and the boys, but that one of her and Preston is precious.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: I was missing out on some more new pictures! :whoo:
Those pictures are awesome! I love them. Axl does look like she's blushing! Keep the pictures coming!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Your guys always look like they are having a ball! "Preston & Axl, sittin in a tree" how cute!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

How sweet are these pictures! Paige, thanks for sharing. It is fun to watch your Lab girl with the Havs. Cute!


----------

